# Blue Peter at the National



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Blue Peter are mean't to have the National Cat Show on their programme this evening.. Gonna put it on and have a look see :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

do blue peter have a ragdoll now? or have i imagined hearing that?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

They have two, they were at the show that is why Blue Peter were there.:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

:O wiked!  what time is it on? and is it on BBC 2? lomg tie since i have watched it!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL me too. 


BBC1 4:35


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I remember watching Blue Peter at the National when it was held at Olympia and they had 'Jason'. I think I wanted a Siamese ever since I saw that! - not saying how long ago!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Jason :smile::smile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

aw what a stunner! 
i dont know if any of you have seen the film Oliver, about a ginger kitten who is taken in by a youg girl?
well there was a poodle called Georgette and that made me want a poodle, the first poodle i got i called Georgette  funny how programs and films can make us fall in love with a breed


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

hmmm saw it, was pretty pointless, that presenter was a right idiot


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

lol 'this is a strange looking cat' how rude! if someone said that to me i would have said 'well your a stranger looking man!'
god thair Ragdolls are mahusive! and i thought Tinkerbell was big!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah the guy really didn't have a clue..... needed a decent presenter. still the 2 lads whose cat won the class he judged were very polite kids, nice to see :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

indeed, the presenters seems to have gone down hill! gormless! 
were they moddys that he judged at the end?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i think so


----------



## hannah montana (Dec 4, 2008)

I met Cookie and Socks at the Lincoln show..


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

aww what were they like? cookie looks as un sociable as Tinkerbell from what i saw


----------



## hannah montana (Dec 4, 2008)

they were really sweet. I have pictures somewhere


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

it was my black and white moggy that they showed on blue peter, when they asked a judge to talk them through what to look for....as usual she didnt even look at the camera!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

My boy Darcy is closely related to sox and cookie, they are gorgous cats


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Blue Peter only have the cats there when they want to film them , they are kept at home otherwise with their breeder, when we went to the breeders house to get our boy Darcy both sox and cookie were there,


----------

